# Hose water



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Is the hose water from the yeard the same water from the sink? Is it ok if i use the water from the yard,cause my tank is in the garage??????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Does your hose only have cold water? Im not exactly sure if a sudden change in cold water temp would cause stress on your fish, but too much of a blast from your hose can fill up their gills with air pockets, that can kill your Ps un-noticed.

Just remember to always treat the water you put in the tank. Since you live in the bay area, treatment of water has recently been added with a double does of chlorimine, so double up if you can just to play it safe


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Since your from Sacramento, the water sucks. I live here too, and the water is hard with a ph of 8.0. Not to mention there's a lot of chlorine. Unless you want dead fish, you need to treat the water with something. I use only ro water for my fish, and they're loving it.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Well i tried it today, but i used a bucket half hose water that was cold,and half house water that was warm,and i always add a double dose of AmQuel, and a little Aqua Plus,(dont know if that will help or not,but thought id just add it in there).Im gonna do a test now,ill let you know what the results are.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Baby fry tank was the best,and 50g tank Nitrite still up there,gonna do a 20% water change till all is good.Otherwise,you have some info for me.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I only use outside hose water, as I have copper piping in the house...
but I have to let it sit to warm up a bit...
so for me, the hose water is better quality....

house water that comes from the hotwater tank is also of lesser quality.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

P-Power said:


> I only use outside hose water, as I have copper piping in the house...
> but I have to let it sit to warm up a bit...
> so for me, the hose water is better quality....
> 
> house water that comes from the hotwater tank is also of lesser quality.


 thanx for your experience!!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have to get my water as cold as possible because that is the temp that the water softner isnt running. So i just sit it out for a few hours. a 5 gallon bucket wont effect anything much in a 55 gallon or if you want just pour half in 10 mins. then the other in another 10 mins. If any more then that then i would let it sit out for a while. And if ur on the run you can put a heater in the bucket if you want thats what im doing as we speak. I just set mine to as high as it will go. be careful though if you have an nice 1 you dont want to ruin it.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I have to get my water as cold as possible because that is the temp that the water softner isnt running. So i just sit it out for a few hours. a 5 gallon bucket wont effect anything much in a 55 gallon or if you want just pour half in 10 mins. then the other in another 10 mins. If any more then that then i would let it sit out for a while. And if ur on the run you can put a heater in the bucket if you want thats what im doing as we speak. I just set mine to as high as it will go. be careful though if you have an nice 1 you dont want to ruin it.


 Hmmm...maybe ill try the heater in the bucket,thanx


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought a cheap electric coil heater that I use to heat up the water...
in fact I use 2 blue plastic jugs.. 5 gallons each, which is the same size as the bucket.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

P-Power said:


> house water that comes from the hotwater tank is also of lesser quality.


Hey P-Power, can you explain why hot water from a hot water heater is of lesser quality?



P-Power said:


> I only use outside hose water, as I have copper piping in the house...


Also, what kind of pipe does your outside spigot connects to?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

yes... I know that the outside hose water also goes through copper piping, but I got my lfs to test for copper, and my inside house water was much much worse...

as for hot water tanhks, they accumulate a lot of minerals... just look inside a kettle..
taste the hotwater.. it will taste a little different.. thats why I also only use cold water for cooking.. and tea etc...

I also run the tap for like a minute or two to flush out stale water... that will also lessen the amount of copper and other stuff collected/dissolved in the pipes...


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey P-Power, thanks for the info about using water from hot water tank. I was curious why you don't use it. That does make sense. Since the water is heated, I would think the TDS would be increased from being boiled or heated. I didn't even think about the level of copper coming from the pipes. I will get my water tested also, thanks for the heads up!


----------

